# Instinctive: Effective for hunting?



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

What do you guys think of someone using instinctive style for hunting? I know its down to personal choice, have any of you hunted using this style or know anyone who does? Im getting alot of practice with this method lately and was thinking about going after the grain pigeons at a friends farm with my Road Warrior & some 3/8 steels. Anyhow, thoughts and opinions or whatever else youve got!

Happy Slingshot Saturday! 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

If your good at why not.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

90% of my kills are instinctive


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> 90% of my kills are instinctive


Thats pretty cool! What kind of setup do you prefer? Im using a Dakung clone with loops of 2040s and its whipping 5/8 glass and 3/8 steels very quick I like it alot.

Also do you shoot instinctive with your darts as well?

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I shoot everything but Ott is what I like the most from board cuts to forks if you go to my YouTube channel

Joseph Bishop BBS you can see my instinctive shooting I do shoot darts instinctive but I some them a lot also


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I shoot everything but Ott is what I like the most from board cuts to forks if you go to my YouTube channel
> 
> Joseph Bishop BBS you can see my instinctive shooting I do shoot darts instinctive but I some them a lot also


Very cool Ill check that out thanks man. 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

now correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't that the way of archery before sights and stuff?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

When I did hunt and misbehave it was all instintive shooting. Especially jumping a rabbit or flushing birds... and really anytime a squirrel is involved in anything... aimimng is just too slow most of the time.

That said I am too slow these days to even think of hunting.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't hunt, but when I was in the service (don't ask :screwy: ) I was trained in instinctive shooting and did well enough to place first. It is your cat on mouse killer reflex. Most times you have to be right the first time and this gets your higher consciousness out of the way and lets you get your dinner. Like MakoPat sez,"...aiming is just too slow most of the time."


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I just aim extremely fast when I shoot at prey. I mean, I draw as fast as I can and let go, but I still consider it aiming, because I am sure that I line up everything as usual, but unconsciously.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Great responses all, I agree that if you want to get it done youve got to be quick. Truthfully unless it qas a pest critter Ive never shot anything instinctive, I always aim. I define aiming versus instinctive in that aiming is placing your reference point directly over or against your target - which is what I do.

So I guess Im going to start working on a more powerful setup, as Im only drawing for a split second & it will give me most room for error. Now Im starting to more clearly see the benefits of the big heavy leads...body shots at these speeds would seal the deal on rabbits & squirrels for sure. Heres a few quick numbers:

Steel: 3/8" 55gn @ 260-275 fps = 8-9 ft/lbs.

OR...

Lead: 9mm 120 gn @ 220-235 fps = 12-14.75 ft/lbs.

Going to start playing with double layered tapered flat bands tomorrow. Just need to get a hold of some more lead and a mould  ...

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I agree with the use of lead, but why not go all the way to 12mm lead? Nothing will be surviving a hit with it ????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Put your target on the reference point instead of your reference point on the target. When shooting instinctive, concentrate only on your target. All your reference points will still be there, only in your perifial vision.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Put your target on the reference point instead of your reference point on the target. When shooting instinctive, concentrate only on your target. All your reference points will still be there, only in your perifial vision.


 :yeahthat: Exactly. I see the frame when I shoot but do not focus on any part of it. All my shots at game are that way. I don't shoot any other way.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> I agree with the use of lead, but why not go all the way to 12mm lead? Nothing will be surviving a hit with it


Indeed, go big or go home right? 

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Bam! Ibojoe said what we were thinking! Wow! I am writing that down. That is the biggest didference between aiming and reflex shooting in my opinion. You start with an aquired target and line up the shot very fast.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I am a hardcore instinctive shooter, and I hunt quite a bit. It works well for me.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

hoggy said:


> now correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't that the way of archery before sights and stuff?


Indeed man. Same as blowgunning, which Im far better at than any other primitive weapon by miles & miles lol..

Sent using two thumbs and Tapatalk.


----------



## Garyc (Sep 5, 2018)

It's good to know I am not alone on the blowgun useage.
Lol...learned how to fish with a blowgun from Thai locals around pattaya beach in the late 60's. 
I shoot recurves and self bows alot. Instinctive has always been my way...things happen fast. Probably why the compound bow is dusty


----------

